# Another reason there's no Ghostbusters 3



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

TVGuide.com: Might you two ever work together again?
Ramis: Bill has kind of moved on in his life since Groundhog Day. I've had no contact with him. I did ask him to appear in my new film, The Ice Harvest, [but] I didn't hear back from him. Too bad, he would have been great in it.

This is from a new interview tvguide did with Harold (Egon Spengler) Ramis.
Groundhog Day was 12 years ago, in case you forgot.   
That's weird.Those guys have done a ton of work together, and now they haven't spoken in over a decade!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

RAXL, did you catch this story/interview with Harold Ramis -

Seems Ghostbusters 3 is a go from Columbia Pictures, and Ramis says Bill Murray and Dan Aykroyd will also be back. However, he says they're going to be "in different kinds of roles," acting as "mentors" to "Young Ghostbusters."

Now will they shove Shia LaBeouf down our throats and ruin this franchise as well?

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15738


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

It's still not 100% a go yet. 
I'm not gonna get too excited until camera's are rolling. 

And, given the casting in the Three Stooges flick, there is still plenty of reason to fear the new group of ghostbusters they bring in.

I am VERY excited about the video game though.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

I just read that rick moranis says he in too

www.worstpreviews.com

Sony Pictures has recently announced the third "Ghostbusters" film. Now Harold Ramis, who co-wrote and starred in the first two installments, sat down with Entertainment Weekly to talk about it, confirming that the entire original cast will return.

That cast includes, himself, Dan Aykroyd, Ernie Hudson, Bill Murray and even Rick Moranis, who hasn't appeared in a movie since 1997. "Everybody said they'd do it," said Ramis. "They'll be looking at younger actors [for the lead roles], I'm sure. But we'll be in it as mentors or advisers."

To move forward with the new film, Ramis said that "everyone's gonna have to love the script." Unfortunately, it will be a while before anyone even sees it. Gene Stupinksy and Lee Eisenberg, the exec-producers of "The Office" are currently working on a draft, but because "they work full-time on 'The Office,' the script process is slow," said Ramis. "Even if there was a great script by the end of the summer, it would be a year before [we could go into production]. It's a big movie. Lots of prep."

Ramis also confirmed that the story won't have anything to do with the "Ghostbusters Go to Hell" premise that Aykroyd came up with in the '90s for Chris Farley, Chris Rock and Ben Stiller to star. "As soon as Danny said it, I thought that was really funny. But now there's a new concept," Ramis said. "And it's interesting, beyond the kind of mythology of it, there's a personal story that's pretty grounded."


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

God, The Office is amazingly UNfunny. I mean, really, really painful.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is a great place to look for updated info on movies
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1289401/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/her...ostbusters-3-may-start-filming-in-winter.html


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm not sure how to take the new ghostbusters idea but I guess it will depend on how they pull it off. These actors are pretty old now so I can understand why they would want to pass the torch along. Although this would reek more Ghostbusters sequels. Anyway Ill wait before I pass judgement.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Just as long as they don't throw winona ryder in there like they did the Aliens series. I still have a bad taste in my mouth from that last Aliens move(Alien: Resurrection)


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Star Trek was actually the first Winnona film I liked.
No, actually, I loved that movie.

A chick to be the fifth ghostbuster, like in IDW's upcoming comic.....:googly:


And, I'd like to see Eliza Dushku, NOT wearing a jumpsuit. Maybe that female ghostbuster halloween costume.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's a little more "non-news," from Aykroyd:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16303


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://moviesblog.mtv.com/2009/06/05/ivan-reitman-could-return-to-direct-ghostbusters-3/


----------

